# Need moral support



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am finally ready to make some BIG changes in my lifestyle. I have been doing a lot of research and have come to the conclusion I must make these changes now or suffer the consequences.1) My mother is diabetic as is her mother, her sister, both of her sister's kids...it kind of runs in my family







. I am hypoglycemic and have noticed that if I eat too many bad carbs or sugar, I feel worse. I know that these things are telling me that diabetes is on my horizon. I do not want diabetes, so I must eat right and exercise to prevent it.2) My Grandmother, the one mentioned above, is very much a worrier. She has lived her life in a state of anxiety and is now living in a nursing home, too afraid to get involved, so she sits by herself and slides further every day. This is whats in store for me...a life that is not truly a life if I continue to hesitiate to live it. I want to be vital and strong well into my old age, not feeble and sick.3) My Dad has a rare incurable cancer that we know very little about. I don't know if it is genetic or environmentally caused, but I know for sure I don't want it.4) I have read and read that aging is not inevitable. Yes, your number will go up, but the decline in physical and mental health is not something that has to happen. Well, I am only 34 and I already feel like I am 70. I need to reverse this while I still can.5) I am tired of having to tell my husband and my children that I cannot do something because I don't feel good. I don't have a life. 6) I have become a label. I am Laura and I am IBS, anxiety, headaches, etc.. I define myself by the state of my health at any given moment. I am tired of obsessing over every little ache and pain.Because of all the above and because I want to LIVE not merely exist and because I do not want to end up sick, old, alone, and bitter, I have decided that TODAY is the day to change. I have come too far down this road already. I am publicly making a pledge to myself that I will do some form of exercise every day (walking, stretching, yoga, qigong), I will cut way back on carbs and sugar, I will add more fruits and veggies to my diet. I will also meditate or do self-hypnosis at least 15 minutes a day and get a professional massage at least once a month.I am also pledging to myself that I will clear some of the clutter, both mentally and physically, from my life. I will also control my temper and let the small things go. I will ask for what I want and need instead of getting pouty when others fail to read my mind.What I am asking from all of you is to be witnesses to this pledge and to call me on it if I should stray. I am finally at a point, both physically and mentally that I feel I am ready to take on such a life altering change. I want to ride on the train instead of being run over by it!!!!Thank you all!  Laura


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You Go, Girl!!!! I think I can make some of your goals my own as well!!! Postive thoughts are coming your way, Laura! (((HUGS))) ~ Marilyn


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I think it is great you are doing for yourself. Like you, diabetes runs in my family and it worries me constantly. I wish I had the strentgh to just do what you are doing. Go for it and enjoy the benefits. We are with you!


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Sending nothing but good thoughts and energy your way! I found myself at the same crossroads last week.....told myself I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. So I HAVE to take charge and do something about my health issues. My Granma used to tell me "Sh*t or get off the pot"....I chose to get off and get out there and LIVE!!!!If you ever need additional moral support, feel free to email me....DBDMarr###aol.comDebra


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

LauraleeI sure do admire you for taking this stand for yourself. The comments about diabetes hit home for me. Unfortunately, I'll admit I'm not ready to make those changes. So good for you!nancy


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought you all should know it has taken me a VERY long time to get to this point. I have done so much soul searching and so much reading and research and even though I have tried to do this in the past, there was just something missing and it didn't last. I can't describe what has changed. It's like I had an Ah-Ha moment and everything is coming together. I like the verse that says "to everything there is a season, a time to laugh, a time to mourn, a time to reap, a time to sow...", well, I feel that this is my time to take charge and change my life. It has taken years and years to finally feel deep inside that this time the changes are going to stick. I don't know where it is coming from, but I feel an inner peace I haven't felt in a long time (could it be the hypno?). I feel stronger and more confident and more comfortable being me. This has been a long time coming. I lost myself because I wanted so badly to be someone else. I can thank Mike Mahoney personally for getting me beyond that point by telling me that everyone is unique, we are all here for a reason, and you cannot compare yourself to anyone else because no one else is just like you. He said it much more eloquently, but that was the gist of it.







Thank you all for your support and I will be sure to let you know how I'm doing!BTW, I had a small victory today at lunch. I actually passed up the cookies that everyone else was having! It's a small victory, but not one I could have claimed a week ago!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

larualee, as stated above you go girl.







Sometimes its like an enlightenment. I told BQ this many times, positive breeds positive and negative negative.We will all help in any ways we can for you. It is taking charge and is work, but pays off and better then the alternatives.Sorry so much is going on for you that makes it tougher, but can make us stronger and somethings are out of our control, but not our own thoughts and how we deal with life. You have been learning and excepting some these things and thats a great place to start along with a plan.


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi Lauralee! Just wanted to send you another vote of encouragement! Keep up the good spirits!A change in attitude or lifestyle or bad habits can be difficult,but can be really rewarding. irish


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Lauralee:I'm sorry to hear about all that is going on in your life right now, but it sounds like you are on the way to finding the answers that work for you.







Diabetes runs in both sides of my family also. I just watch out for the signs and make sure I'm tested every year, but I don't let it worry me, as I know it can be treated. So far I'm ok (I'm 51).JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Lauralee... you have my ULTIMATE support !! Our attitudes make such an incredible difference in what happens to us and how our livestranspire. You are an inspiration to all here!!I must reiterate....YOU GO GIRL..... and I'll bet you'll also do it with tremendous finesse!!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Yippee for Laura Lee







Support is with you here,Best RegardsMike


----------

